# This time of year I start to get the itch! (Please share some Q-view!)



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 15, 2013)

To get back out in the woods and on the water and have some fun!!!  So I thought I'd start this thread as a place to post some of the highlights of every ones outdoor adventures and more important outdoor cooking adventures. Please post some good pictures of your outdoor adventures and cooking adventures!! Have fun!!!













3939529323_475f5afbd1_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 15, 2013


















6183539568_0c6f4c5d75_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 15, 2013


















6183483583_2c9dee930c_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 15, 2013


















6160515271_b53d9637da_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 15, 2013


















5971106669_7da036a309_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 15, 2013


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 15, 2013)

Man!  It will be hard to top these!  Pictures are amazing!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 15, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Man!  It will be hard to top these!  Pictures are amazing!


I sure hope everyone will  try!!! I'm going stir crazy here in the cold!!!













4938973879_c5055689ec_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 15, 2013


















4899892473_dee982f819_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 15, 2013


















3283542572_cb77526dfa_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 15, 2013


----------



## go4abliss (Jan 15, 2013)

You took some nic pics.....man just looking at the crabs and other thing make me hungry!  I want spring to get here............


----------



## smoking b (Jan 15, 2013)

1130071422.jpg



__ smoking b
__ Jan 15, 2013


















21_point.jpg



__ smoking b
__ Jan 15, 2013


















1227081504.jpg



__ smoking b
__ Jan 15, 2013






Shoe house  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















0815091314.jpg



__ smoking b
__ Jan 15, 2013






Weekend bash













IMG00048 Kari lake.jpg



__ smoking b
__ Jan 15, 2013


----------



## metaluno67 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hey smoking b I've seen that deer picture all over the Internet. Did you harvest that and when?


----------



## idaho hutch (Jan 15, 2013)

metaluno67 said:


> Hey smoking b I've seen that deer picture all over the Internet. Did you harvest that and when?


Everything I've seen on the net about that buck points to it being harvested in Texas in 2007. (yes I spend lots of time on the internet looking at big deer... and drooling) 

Great buck no matter who shot it!


----------



## smoking b (Jan 15, 2013)

metaluno67 said:


> Hey smoking b I've seen that deer picture all over the Internet. Did you harvest that and when?


Holy cow I just saw that!  No I didn't get him - they don't get that nice around here!  I was uploading pics from my phone & have to memorize the big string of numbers that is the photo ID & click on it & I must have goofed & clicked on a number that was close but not the right one.


----------



## smoking b (Jan 15, 2013)

Here's what I was trying to put up













1130071423.jpg



__ smoking b
__ Jan 15, 2013


----------



## metaluno67 (Jan 15, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> Holy cow I just saw that!  No I didn't get him - they don't get that nice around here!  I was uploading pics from my phone & have to memorize the big string of numbers that is the photo ID & click on it & I must have goofed & clicked on a number that was close but not the right one.


If you right click on picture then click on properties the. Highlight the picture URL right click the copy. Paste to you're reply the. Highlight and the. Click on img or paste in the URL address. You won't have to memorize those long id numbers.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 15, 2013)

chcicken 016.JPG



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 15, 2013


















chcicken 017.JPG



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 15, 2013


















chcicken 018.JPG



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 15, 2013






This guy was in the front yard two nights ago...


----------



## wes w (Jan 15, 2013)

Awesome pictures guys and gals.

Well,  it was an adventure for me.   It is outdoors.   Hear is my project from last year.   I wasn't disappointed with the outcome.  













IMG_9861.jpg-1.jpg



__ wes w
__ Dec 22, 2012






Never to cold to smoke!













IMG_9135.JPG



__ wes w
__ Sep 3, 2012






Thin blue smoke,  perfect!













IMG_0027-1.jpg



__ wes w
__ Jan 15, 2013






A rare look at my smoker at work.  Smoking a beef roast that day

Got the veggies smoking underneath the roast.  Baked potato's on top rack.













IMG_9868.JPG



__ wes w
__ Dec 27, 2012






Wings going in.  













IMG_9876.JPG



__ wes w
__ Dec 27, 2012






Dinner!   Smoked baked tator along side the most awesome wings you'll ever eat!

Can't afford to go anywhere, so I just sit at home every week-end and smoke

.http://www.facebook.com/SmokingGoodFood?bookmark_t=page

Wes


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 15, 2013)

Wes W said:


> Awesome pictures guys and gals.
> 
> Well,  it was an adventure for me.   It is outdoors.   Hear is my project from last year.   I wasn't disappointed with the outcome.
> 
> ...


Wes, I love your set-up and enjoyed the build. That's one SMOKIN Smoker!


----------



## johnnyrockford (Jan 15, 2013)

And here I was thinking of making some mods to my little barrel smoker, but now I think I wanna go buy some bricks!!!!  Thanks for the inspiration Wes!


----------



## themule69 (Jan 15, 2013)

fish+1.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jan 15, 2013


















fish+2.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jan 15, 2013






we threw this one back. the one in back outside the boat.













fish+james.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jan 15, 2013






a great day of fishing on the arkansas river. 3 of us in the boat. counting the one in black that we threw back. we kept 37 fish.

ready to hit the water again.

david


----------



## themule69 (Jan 15, 2013)

cheese vac 7.JPG



__ themule69
__ Dec 28, 2012






smoked cheese for christmas gifts.

david


----------



## themule69 (Jan 15, 2013)

JohnnyRockford said:


> And here I was thinking of making some mods to my little barrel smoker, but now I think I wanna go buy some bricks!!!!  Thanks for the inspiration Wes!


you can do anything in a ugly barrel that someone else can do with a $100,000.00 rig. but it would be nice to fallow the yellow brick road.

happy smoken friends.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





david


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 15, 2013)

themule69 said:


> fish+1.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...





themule69 said:


> cheese vac 7.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I keep trying to trow those back, but they learned how to swim!

Love cheesus!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 15, 2013)

Sometimes I get to go hide out in the desert here.













8384513957_a24931e9fc_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 15, 2013


















8384514333_a90979df9f_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 15, 2013


















8384514697_9046ab0e27_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 15, 2013






Just me, my guns, my beer and the sagebrush! Might take the Mini-WSM from now on too!


----------



## metaluno67 (Jan 15, 2013)

From this. 












image.jpg



__ metaluno67
__ Jan 15, 2013






To this












image.jpg



__ metaluno67
__ Jan 15, 2013


















image.jpg



__ metaluno67
__ Jan 15, 2013


----------



## metaluno67 (Jan 15, 2013)

Oh can't forget to add one of hunting buddies in. Will be smoking some pheasant this weekend. 












image.jpg



__ metaluno67
__ Jan 15, 2013


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 15, 2013)

metaluno67 said:


> Oh can't forget to add one of hunting buddies in. Will be smoking some pheasant this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those birds look great, can't wait to see that smoke!!   Trained to pick pumpkins too!


----------



## metaluno67 (Jan 15, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Those birds look great, can't wait to see that smoke!!   Trained to pick pumpkins too!


Took awhile but she figured it out. Hardest part is getting the flush.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jan 15, 2013)

metaluno67 - share your recipe please on those geese! Looks awesome! Someone's pooch sure thinks so :)


----------



## brekar (Jan 16, 2013)

This was the Christmas dinner for the wife and myself...













T-Bones01.jpg



__ brekar
__ Jan 16, 2013






&













T-Bones02.jpg



__ brekar
__ Jan 16, 2013


----------



## moikel (Jan 16, 2013)

IMG_0298.JPG



__ moikel
__ Jan 16, 2013






Me busting out some chilli mud crab at the fishing camp,Coburg Penninsula N.T.













IMG_0289.JPG



__ moikel
__ Jan 16, 2013






Best barramundi of the trip 2012 105cm.













IMG_0271.JPG



__ moikel
__ Jan 16, 2013






Fishing camp.













IMG_0285.JPG



__ moikel
__ Jan 16, 2013


----------



## twigertwig (Jan 16, 2013)

Love the shoe house! Is it in York, PA? Or elsewhere?


----------



## smoking b (Jan 16, 2013)

twigertwig said:


> Love the shoe house! Is it in York, PA? Or elsewhere?


Yup - it's the one in York  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Not too far from you...


----------



## garand555 (Jan 16, 2013)

Awesome.  I love it.  You are better at brickwork than I.  I had never laid a brick in my life until I built mine, and I had no teacher, yet it has not fallen over yet.  It puts out some good 'que, but it does not look 1/10th as pretty as yours.

Edit: I was replying to post #13.


----------



## twigertwig (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks Smoking B! Didn't realize you are from central PA. Love it!


----------



## metaluno67 (Jan 16, 2013)

thoseguys26 said:


> metaluno67 - share your recipe please on those geese! Looks awesome! Someone's pooch sure thinks so :)


Search for my username it's a long recipe and I put it up under pastrami.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 16, 2013)

Moikel said:


> IMG_0298.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chili mud crab sounds interesting!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 16, 2013)

Just some straight up campfire cooking:













8384515275_a037371ccb_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 16, 2013






Get some coals going!













8385599694_1f34842eb2_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 16, 2013






Big rack of ribs, salt, pepper, garlic powder













8385600848_ec6b0c6c59_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 16, 2013






After a while add some corn













8385602612_d868959127_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 16, 2013






Move things around a bit













8385603668_758c0d078f_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 16, 2013






and done!!!


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 16, 2013)

We love to hang out at our pool.  Here are some pictures of this past 4th of July....and my 20 hour butt!













strawberries with a kick.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jan 16, 2013






Our Strawberries with a Kick!













pool party.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jan 16, 2013






BBQ and Beer with some friends in out pool













beer and dry hair.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jan 16, 2013






They cant stand that I have dry hair!













20 hour pp.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jan 16, 2013






My darn 20 hour long butt













lo country boil.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jan 16, 2013






the Annual Low Country Boil for the 4th


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 16, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> We love to hang out at our pool.  Here are some pictures of this past 4th of July....and my 20 hour butt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Great!!! Strawberries with a kick, do share the recipe!

We like hanging out at the pool too:













8018299930_049c007ca1_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 16, 2013






Hot springs beach (these are natural hot springs) Paulina Lake Oregon, Newberry National Monument.


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 16, 2013)

The strawberries are easy! That picture was what was left of over 4 pounds worth.

A bunch of strawberries

(take the stems off and scoop out a hole in the top)

Vodka

Kahlua

Whipped Cream

Chocolate sauce

Put the strawberries in a plastic container and pour the vodka over them....as little or as much as you want.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Let them soak overnight in the fridge.

Then take them out and pour Kahlua in the "scooped hole".  Squirt some Ready Whip over it...to keep it in there...drizzle the chocolate over that.  Serve...and watch it....has a kick!

Kat


----------



## themule69 (Jan 16, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> The strawberries are easy! That picture was what was left of over 4 pounds worth.
> 
> A bunch of strawberries
> 
> ...


i can see strawberries coming my way. in the future. the other day they had a limited edition ginger bread kahlua. pretty tasty.

thanks for the share.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





david


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 16, 2013)

Anytime!  We are in for Winter Weather which means ICE!  Love looking at the outdoors and such with this thread...and warmer days.  We have had over 6 inches of rain here in the past few days.  Who ever pissed off Mother Nature...needs to apologize!


----------



## moikel (Jan 16, 2013)

I did a post on the mud crab . Interesting dish in the sense that people adapted it from Singapore chilli crab. Now done by any fisherman in mud crab territory. They are expensive to buy down south ,flown in from tropical north. I did a version with dungess? crab on Vancouver Island once.

If you want the 100% best version let me know I will send it to you.Its by a chef not me.I had to adapt in fishing camp  didnt have all the makings but we were getting 12-16 crabs like this every day.













IMG_0281.JPG



__ moikel
__ Jan 16, 2013


----------



## wes w (Jan 16, 2013)

garand555 said:


> Awesome. I love it. You are better at brickwork than I. I had never laid a brick in my life until I built mine, and I had no teacher, yet it has not fallen over yet. It puts out some good 'que, but it does not look 1/10th as pretty as yours.
> 
> Edit: I was replying to post #13.


Thanks.   My brother gave me pointers, but I was pretty much on my own.  

It doesn't matter what it looks like.  If it turns out good Q  its beautiful!!

Wes


----------



## wes w (Jan 16, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Anytime!  We are in for Winter Weather which means ICE!  Love looking at the outdoors and such with this thread...and warmer days.  We have had over 6 inches of rain here in the past few days.  Who ever pissed off Mother Nature...needs to apologize!


I've gotta try the strawberries!   If I'm doing an all day smoke  I really struggle to wait till 1200.  Now I can just eat strawberries and not feel like guilty about drinking before lunch!   :-)

We have had 5in of rain here.  There saying a couple more before tomorrow.......then 4 to 8 in. of snow.   

Wes


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 16, 2013)

Moikel said:


> I did a post on the mud crab . Interesting dish in the sense that people adapted it from Singapore chilli crab. Now done by any fisherman in mud crab territory. They are expensive to buy down south ,flown in from tropical north. I did a version with dungess? crab on Vancouver Island once.
> 
> If you want the 100% best version let me know I will send it to you.Its by a chef not me.I had to adapt in fishing camp  didnt have all the makings but we were getting 12-16 crabs like this every day.
> 
> ...


Yeah I bet it was Dungeness! You used. We get those by the laundry basket here! I'd love the recipe. PM it please!













4899892473_dee982f819_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 15, 2013


----------



## moikel (Jan 16, 2013)

Correct spelling must have been stored in brain cell below red wine high tide mark
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.I saw those crab in baskets they were very tasty when I was over in that neck of the woods.

I will get full recipe to you then you can adapt it to what you have available to you.I am just back at work in big city not running on all cylinders yet .Give me a day or 2.MICK


----------



## moikel (Jan 16, 2013)

ATT310708.jpg



__ moikel
__ Jan 16, 2013






This guy needs help with a smoker build! Having trouble getting wild boar into the Weber
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.Yes its real not a touched up photo it was on the cover of pig hunting mag.Bacon Busters with verification. The location was a secret because the farmer didnt want every lunatic with a 308 landing on his doorstep looking for its big or little brother. Background suggests interior & not far north. Gotta be 10 foot nose to tail!


----------



## wes w (Jan 16, 2013)

Moikel said:


> ATT310708.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang, that's freaking awesome!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 16, 2013)

Moikel said:


> ATT310708.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha!!! You need a smoke shed for that!


----------



## twigertwig (Jan 16, 2013)

Holy bacon!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 16, 2013)

Two years ago I helped my uncle bring his new Charter fishing boat up to Depoe Bay Oregon from California. One of our stops put us in Moro Bay California. There was a boat unloading this fine cacth of Hagfish. AKA Slime Eel.. Not sure how to smoke this up but I'm sure Mick has some ideas!!!













5563487636_aae5a9496f_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 16, 2013






That's not water oozing out of the catch bag!













5562906287_0d97e9b434_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 16, 2013






They put them into a tote.













5562913211_be1bfd111c_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 16, 2013






And this guys job is de-slime them!













5563499130_6271b0af54_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 16, 2013






Moro Rock in the background, my uncles boat far left.

This was a day prior to the Tōhoku earthquake and tsunami. We were in Half Moon Bay California, when it happened. At about Midnight all of our cell phones started going off from relatives, friends, asking if we had heard about the impending Tsunami. The port officials arrived 30 minutes later and told us either to evacuate by sea or head for high ground. So out to sea we went. We were 20 miles off  San Fransisco when the first waves hit Cali. We felt or saw anything until we tied up at Fort Brag CA around 4pm. All night the water rushed in and out of the Noyo river, sounded like going through rapids in a jet boat on the river!


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jan 16, 2013)

That's HUGE! What kind of rifle was it shot with? Or did you use a cannon?!

Great time of year!  Ice fishing, Charcuterie in my cold garage, good seafood & a freezer full of mule deer & elk!













Screen Shot 2013-01-16 at 6.38.59 PM.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Jan 16, 2013


















Screen Shot 2013-01-16 at 6.39.17 PM.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Jan 16, 2013


















Screen Shot 2013-01-16 at 6.39.35 PM.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Jan 16, 2013


















Screen Shot 2013-01-16 at 6.39.43 PM.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Jan 16, 2013


















Screen Shot 2013-01-16 at 6.39.59 PM.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Jan 16, 2013


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jan 16, 2013)

Whoa...those slime eels are bizarre!


----------



## moikel (Jan 16, 2013)

thoseguys26 said:


> Whoa...those slime eels are bizarre!


Unknown here but I do like smoked eel. The details of that monster boar were kept very light. The farmer didnt release photo until months after he shot it & unless you knew his face not much to go on except its that red dirt country,low scrub that indicates inland but thats not narrowing things down much in a country this size! We have no native mammal carnivores bigger than the dingo, no bears,mountain lions etc.So wild pigs just keep growing until a good old boy surprises them.Lucky he had a crane on his truck! There were a lot of questions asked when it was published but its a legit deal I have the magazine somewhere.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 16, 2013)

"Unknown here but I do like smoked eel."

They were used in the 80's for the skin "eel skin". Now they are a popular food item in Korea... Nothing like a bowl of snot for dinner!


----------



## moikel (Jan 16, 2013)

I like eel but various travel companions through life not so keen. I have eaten it fresh in France,smoked here & in seafood mix.Cant say that snot eel will get over its image problem in a hurry.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 16, 2013)

Moikel said:


> I like eel but various travel companions through life not so keen. I have eaten it fresh in France,smoked here & in seafood mix.Cant say that snot eel will get over its image problem in a hurry.


Mixed with brains and other parts, might be Okay??

Hope to someday vacation near your fish camp so I can sample some of your outside the box meals!


----------



## toby bryant (Jan 16, 2013)

After a good morning in the duck blind with man's best friend













2010-10-29_11-29-45_107.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ Jan 11, 2013






A toothy critter, caught while trolling for walleye













2011-09-12_10-01-39_345.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ Jan 16, 2013






My Mom's cabin in the Ozarks near Greers Ferry Lake













2012-12-01_14-05-34_365.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ Jan 16, 2013


----------



## moikel (Jan 16, 2013)

I wish that was my personal fish camp!Its a guided operation in tribal country in the the far tropical north. I got let loose in the kitchen after a negotiated truce with camp cook. I said "I am just going to do a couple of things for the boys in your kitchen I wont make a mess"She said"Thats what the last SOB said before I f### shot him & fed him to the crocodiles"

I did chilli mud crab 3 nights, had my  home made curry paste with me so fish curry & an Italian fish stew another night.Huge fun for me to cook for 11 with just out of the water produce. Its the tropics think Florida or Cuba even for climate. Not a cheap holiday but some of the best tropical sports fishing in this country.I try to go each year around my birthday. October.

I live in Sydney the biggest city we have,come here  I can feed you all sorts of stuff. Brains coming soon.


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 16, 2013)

Eel = snakes! YUCK!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 16, 2013)

thoseguys26 said:


> That's HUGE! What kind of rifle was it shot with? Or did you use a cannon?!
> 
> Great time of year!  Ice fishing, Charcuterie in my cold garage, good seafood & a freezer full of mule deer & elk!
> 
> ...


YUMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!  What's the Shrimp recipe???


----------



## smoking b (Jan 16, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Eel = snakes! YUCK!


Rattlesnake is really good! I bet you would like it if you gave it a try.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    Unless you dislike the whole concept of snakes in general. If so please disregard statement #2 & I will duck!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 16, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> Rattlesnake is really good! I bet you would like it if you gave it a try.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only good snake is a dead snake!!!


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 16, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> Rattlesnake is really good! I bet you would like it if you gave it a try.  :smile:    Unless you dislike the whole concept of snakes in general. If so please disregard statement #2 & I will duck!  :duck:



Snakes....not a fan at all. Creep me out. Especially after water mocs at the lake when I was a kid. Gives me shivers! Can still hear them.

Probably would enjoy if I didn't know what it was! :biggrin:


----------



## moikel (Jan 16, 2013)

IMG_0187.JPG



__ moikel
__ Jan 16, 2013






Dirtsailor this is my fishing house view.Its on a bend in the Crookhaven River about 1 kilometre as the pelican flies to the ocean. Its a little relatively unspoilt village of fisherman,oyster farmers & others. About 2 & 1/2 hours from Sydney feels like another world.Fishing pretty good this year. No eels though!


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jan 16, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> YUMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!  What's the Shrimp recipe???


They're brain sucking good :) Never thought I'd be sucking out shrimp brains and liking it..

These are your basic shrimp scampi style.  De-vain the top / back of the shrimp. Stick of butter, 6-8 cloves of chopped garlic and shrimp. Add some white wine half way thru. The fresher the shrimp the better the dish.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 17, 2013)

Moikel said:


> IMG_0187.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like my kind of town!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 17, 2013)

thoseguys26 said:


> They're brain sucking good :) Never thought I'd be sucking out shrimp brains and liking it..
> 
> These are your basic shrimp scampi style.  De-vain the top / back of the shrimp. Stick of butter, 6-8 cloves of chopped garlic and shrimp. Add some white wine half way thru. The fresher the shrimp the better the dish.


Sounds great! We eat a bunch of shrimp/prawns and are always looking for more recipes!!! We like to make Salt Pepper Prawns following this recipe:

2 teaspoons sea salt 
2 teaspoons freshly ground black pepper 
1 teaspoon five spice powder 
1 teaspoon sugar 
6 jumbo prawns, head and legs removed, optional (presentation is fun when left whole)
2 cups corn flour or potato starch 

Vegetable oil, for frying (about 4 cups) 
1 tablespoon finely diced garlic 
1 tablespoon finely diced red Asian shallot (we don't have an Asian market so we use what we can get)
2 chiles, sliced (we typically use Thai chiles, but for milder you could use jalapenos)
4 spring onions, sliced into 1 1/2-inch pieces 
1 lime, quartered 
Dry roast the salt, pepper, and five spice pepper in a pan. Remove from the heat, allow to cool, then combine with the sugar and mix well. Set aside.

In a deep fry pan or wok, bring the oil to 350 degrees F.

Dust the prawns in the flour and fry 2 prawns at a time in order to keep the oil at a constant high heat. Cook the prawns about 1 minute. Remove the prawns and place on a rack set over a baking sheet or on kitchen paper towels to absorb the excess oil. Repeat with the remaining prawns and set aside. Carefully remove the fry pan or wok from the heat.

Place a separate fry pan over medium heat, and add a dash of oil. Next add the garlic, red shallots, chile, and spring onion, and cook until fragrant. Now add the fried prawns, tossing as you sprinkle the salt, pepper, and five spice mixture, making sure you coat the prawns well.

Remove the prawns and serve with lime.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 17, 2013)

Good morning!!!













5562839575_7d55fe6209_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 17, 2013






Sunrise over the Santa Barbara Channel outside of Ventura, Ca.


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 17, 2013)

Gorgeous Dirt!  Love the water!

Thank you for the shrimp recipe!!!


----------



## smoking b (Jan 17, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Sounds great! We eat a bunch of shrimp/prawns and are always looking for more recipes!!!


My grandmother makes some killer seafood! She was a crabber up until she retired. We used to go along on her boat & I remember catching small sharks, octopus, jellyfish & all sorts of other marine life when I was knee high to a grasshopper. She won't give up any of her recipes though - not even to family 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I will try asking her again but she is mighty tough - sea hardened & stubborn! Gotta love her


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 17, 2013)

Sunset_3_7_07.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 17, 2013






Sunset across the desert













paulina.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 17, 2013






I snapped this shot of a friend of mine on Paulina lake. I took about 50 photos, waiting for him to stand up and start flipping flies, The "epic shot". Took him so long rigging that the sun set!!! If only he'd known!


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 17, 2013)

Guess what we have today! 













DSCN3933.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jan 17, 2013






We have about an inch!













DSCN3926.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jan 17, 2013






One hour after the snow started.













DSCN3931.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jan 17, 2013






Had to take a snow shot with Cold Big Poppa waiting there.


----------



## wes w (Jan 17, 2013)

Just started here Kat.  We're suppose to get about 8 in.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 17, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Guess what we have today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The pool looks really tempting, NOT!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 17, 2013)

Wes W said:


> Just started here Kat.  We're suppose to get about 8 in.


Wes are you anywhere near Coinjock NC? I stopped there at the marina once while on a boat delivery. Had the 32oz prime rib, came with a football sized potato, salad, soup, bread and a quarter of pecan pie. That steak fed me for the next three days!!!


----------



## wes w (Jan 17, 2013)

I wish.  I'm  in the north west most corner of the state.   I'm about 30 miles from Tenn and 30 miles from VA.     I'd love to be on the coast next to all them nice fishes... :-)     

Damn, that would have feed me for a week!   Sounds awesome!

Wes


----------



## humdinger (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow Kathryn, for a second I panicked when I saw the snow around your pool. I thought "How is her pool still open?" then i looked at your location and remembered that the ground doesn't freeze there the way it does here. I have an in ground pool but it's been winterized and closed since September. lol


dirtsailor2003 said:


> Wes are you anywhere near Coinjock NC? I stopped there at the marina once while on a boat delivery. Had the 32oz prime rib, came with a football sized potato, salad, soup, bread and a quarter of pecan pie. That steak fed me for the next three days!!!


LOL I drive through Coinjock NC every summer on my way to OBX. Will have to check out that steak place you mentioned. Thanks!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 17, 2013)

Humdinger said:


> Wow Kathryn, for a second I panicked when I saw the snow around your pool. I thought "How is her pool still open?" then i looked at your location and remembered that the ground doesn't freeze there the way it does here. I have an in ground pool but it's been winterized and closed since September. lol
> 
> LOL I drive through Coinjock NC every summer on my way to OBX. Will have to check out that steak place you mentioned. Thanks!


It's quite the steak!  http://www.coinjockmarina.com/restaurant/

We have a place south of here called the Cowboy Dinner Tree that serves a similar steak. When you make your reservation you either order the steak or the chicken. The steak looks more like a roast (super good though), and the chicken, its a whole chicken!


----------



## smoking b (Jan 17, 2013)

Once in a while I get close enough to Clearfield to swing by Denny's Beer Barrel Pub & see if anyone is trying the burger challenge. They have some SERIOUS burgers there!  4 of us went there once & split a 15lb burger & we couldn't finish it - too much beer taking up space 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





http://dennysbeerbarrelpub.com/


----------



## coffee_junkie (Jan 17, 2013)

Just one of my many successful bird hunting trips













IMG_0046.JPG



__ coffee_junkie
__ Jan 17, 2013






And one more towards the end of the season.













IMG_0107.JPG



__ coffee_junkie
__ Jan 17, 2013






It was a good year for the duck hunting! Sad to see it go but looking forward to my first real turkey hunt.

No qview yet but I have some exciting projects coming up when I process the Elk and Deer I shot this year. And maybe some chedder goose kielbasa eh?

Good pics everybody keep up coming.


----------



## moikel (Jan 17, 2013)

coffee_junkie said:


> Just one of my many successful bird hunting trips
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it interests you theres a poultry liver recipe over in nose to tail that might be worth a run with any of the water fowl you hunt.Those geese in particular,just a thought. MICK


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 17, 2013)

coffee_junkie said:


> Just one of my many successful bird hunting trips
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pile of feathers, stacking em up like cord wood!!!


----------



## moikel (Jan 18, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Guess what we have today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here 46c = 114f & thats Sydney not the outback. Snow a bit of a mystery to me,didnt actually see proper snow until I was 44 & went to Colarado.


----------



## themule69 (Jan 18, 2013)

Moikel said:


> ATT310708.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i hope i never find one like that in my hog trap. i would have to butcher it in the woods. probably have to bone the hams or cut in steaks. that my friend is a HOG.


----------

